# A perro flaco todo son pulgas



## Wladimir

¡Hola!
Explíquenme, por favor, ¿qué le pasa a este desgraciado animalito y en qué situaciones se usa este dicho?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Ellouder

Viene a ser que aquél que ha caído en desgracia todos los males se le acumulan, encima.


----------



## Honeypum

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con Ellouder, los males no vienen nunca solos.


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
¡Caramba! Hoy todo son refranes...¡qué bien!
Por aquí decimos que "las desgracias nunca vienen solas".
"A perro flaco todo son pulgas" vendría a ser casi lo contrario de:
"El dinero llama al dinero"
Afortunadamente, para las desgracias que tienen esa recalcitrante manía de presentarse en manada...las muy "_j*días"_, los hispanohablantes tenemos el antídoto en forma de "contra-refrán:
"Siempre que ha llovido ha escampado"
"No hay mal que cien años dure"-------y el remedio más eficaz:
"No hay mal que por bien no venga"
Y es que en ésto de los refranes, como en la vida: "El que no se consuela es porque no quiere".


----------



## ampurdan

Y ya que sacas el tema de la lluvia, el recontrarrefrán: "llueve sobre mojado".


----------



## Wladimir

Creía que "llueve sobre mojado" significa que hay una reiteración, que pasó algo que anteriormente ya había pasado o que había ocurrido algo similar.


----------



## Casusa

Wladimir:
"Llueve sobre mojado" o "Sobre mojado, llovido" (este último refrán, una regionalización del primero) significa que a una pena, le siguen otras; como explicaron los foreros que participaron anteriormente y que viene a ser lo mismo que "a perro flaco todo son pulgas".
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, no tiene por qué ser exactamente la misma cosa, a mi entender, simplemente con que sea algo malo que agrave una situación preexistente creo que vale...


----------



## Honeypum

ordequin said:


> Hola amigos:
> ¡Caramba! Hoy todo son refranes...¡qué bien!
> Por aquí decimos que "las desgracias nunca vienen solas".


 
Tienes toda la razón, Ordequin. Yo también digo "desgracias"... ¿no os pasa últimamente que ya no sabéis cómo decís las cosas?
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Wladimir said:


> ¡Hola!
> Explíquenme, por favor, ¿qué le pasa a este desgraciado animalito y en qué situaciones se usa este dicho?
> Gracias y saludos.


 
Hola Wladimir:

En México decimos "Al perro más flaco se le cargan todas las pulgas" y significa que, efectivamente, una mala situación tiende a agravarse. Es similar a:

-Tras de molido, apaleado.

-Nos llovió sobre mojado.

Saludos


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia no he escuchado la del perro. 
Aquí lo que más se dice es:

Tras de gordo, inchado.
Al caido caerle.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> En Colombia no he escuchado la del perro.
> Aquí lo que más se dice es:
> 
> Tras de gordo, inchado. *"hinchado"*
> Al caido caerle.


 
Saludos


----------



## BETOREYES

pejeman said:


> Saludos


Tengo otra:
Tras equivocado, apenado.
Como dice una tia : Gracias por la corregida, y que sea un motivo para felicitarte


----------



## Wladimir

Casusa said:


> Wladimir:
> "Llueve sobre mojado" o "Sobre mojado, llovido" (este último refrán, una regionalización del primero) significa que a una pena, le siguen otras; como explicaron los foreros que participaron anteriormente y que viene a ser lo mismo que "a perro flaco todo son pulgas".
> Saludos


En cuanto a ”llover sobre mojado”, si me lo permiten.
En “La piel de tambor” de Arturo Pérez-Reverte leí lo siguiente:
“De vez en cuando Gavira le echaba un vistazo disimulado al reloj. Tenía una cita de trabajo: un almuerzo con tres de los consejeros que la semana siguiente iban a decidir su futuro. Gavira era partidario de que lloviera sobre mojado, así que en las últimas horas había puesto en marcha un delicado juego de presiones. De los nueve miembros del consejo, aquellos tres eran maleables con los argumentos oportunos; y contaba con un cuarto, del que detalles de índole íntima —fotos en un yate de Sotogrande con cierto bailarín aficionado a los banqueros maduros y a la cocaína— permitían prever una cooperación más o menos entusiasta.”
Así que llegué a la conclusión, tal vez equivocada, de que este dicho quiere decir “tomar medidas excesivas, redundantes y tal vez anticipadas”, lo que en ruso dice “перестраховаться”, algo como “curarse en salud”, “ponerse el parche antes de que salga el grano” o algo por el estilo.


----------



## pejeman

Wladimir said:


> En cuanto a ”llover sobre mojado”, si me lo permiten.
> En “La piel de tambor” de Arturo Pérez-Reverte leí lo siguiente:
> “De vez en cuando Gavira le echaba un vistazo disimulado al reloj. Tenía una cita de trabajo: un almuerzo con tres de los consejeros que la semana siguiente iban a decidir su futuro. Gavira era partidario de que lloviera sobre mojado, así que en las últimas horas había puesto en marcha un delicado juego de presiones. De los nueve miembros del consejo, aquellos tres eran maleables con los argumentos oportunos; y contaba con un cuarto, del que detalles de índole íntima —fotos en un yate de Sotogrande con cierto bailarín aficionado a los banqueros maduros y a la cocaína— permitían prever una cooperación más o menos entusiasta.”
> Así que llegué a la conclusión, tal vez equivocada, de que este dicho quiere decir “tomar medidas excesivas, redundantes y tal vez anticipadas”, lo que en ruso dice “перестраховаться”, algo como “curarse en salud”, “ponerse el parche antes de que salga el grano” o algo por el estilo.


 
Hola wladimir:

Eso de "perestrachobatcia" tiene algo que ver con "perestroika"? 

Si, eso de llover sobre mojado tiene el significado que tù le asignas, en ese párrafo de Perez-Reverte (otra vez perez). Se entiende que eso es lo que quiso decir el novelista.

Sin embargo, lo de llover sobre mojado, yo nunca lo he oído como algo preventivo, sino como expresión de que a un mal le sigue otro, de que la situación ha empeorado, tal y como ya se ha dicho en este hilo.

En México, por el lado de la prevención decimos "se puso el huarache antes de espinarse" y hay otro dicho que expresa "más seguro, más marrado", que quiere decir "mientras más fuerte lo amarres, más seguro está y no se escapará" .

Jarrachó.


----------



## EDS

Yo no había escuchado el refrán del pobre perrito, pero me suena más como si se utilizara para decir que cuando a alguien le va mal, pueden pasarle ciertas cosas que no son tan malas, pero que debido a su situación de desgracia, este las ve más complicadas de lo que en realidad son.

Es decir que su situación le da una perspectiva distinta al pobre perro, por lo que para el "todo son pulgas".
¿qué piensan de esto?


----------



## totor

aquí tienes otros parecidos, wladimir:

*al burro viejo, la mayor carga y el peor aparejo; al bueno, lechugas, y al malo, las pechugas; al puerco más ruin, la mejor bellota; al que no quiere sopa le dan dos platos; al que no quiere caldo tres tazas; al pobre, hasta los perros le ladran.*


----------



## Jellby

Un poco tarde, pero yo la versión que siempre he oído es: "A perro flaco todo se le vuelve(n) pulgas"


----------



## Panos1011

Ellouder said:


> Viene a ser que aquél que ha caído en desgracia todos los males se le acumulan, encima.


Hola:
Me llamo Panos y soy griego. Has dado una interpretación muy clara!


----------



## Danielo

ordequin said:


> Afortunadamente, para las desgracias que tienen esa recalcitrante manía de presentarse en manada...las muy "_j*días"_, los hispanohablantes tenemos el antídoto en forma de "contra-refrán:
> "Siempre que ha llovido ha escampado"
> "No hay mal que cien años dure"-------y el remedio más eficaz:
> "No hay mal que por bien no venga"
> Y es que en ésto de los refranes, como en la vida: "El que no se consuela es porque no quiere".



Hola Ordequín y resto de foreros.

Uno que me encanta para completar tu lista: "cuando se cierra una puerta, se abre una ventana."

Saludos


----------



## norma 126

El que yo conozco dice: " Al perro flaco no le faltan pulgas" también decimos "Al abatido y caído se le juntan todos los males".


----------



## viperida

Wladimir said:


> ¡Hola!
> Explíquenme, por favor, ¿qué le pasa a este desgraciado animalito y en qué situaciones se usa este dicho?
> Gracias y saludos.



a ese animalito lo que le pasa es que encima de flaco le caen pulgas,  mi madre siempre lo decia para quejarse de que encima de que estaba mal le pasaban cosas peores. debe ser un refran español porque ella era de alli.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

pejeman said:


> Hola Wladimir:
> 
> En México decimos "Al perro más flaco se le cargan todas las pulgas" y significa que, efectivamente, una mala situación tiende a agravarse. Es similar a:
> 
> -Tras de molido, apaleado.
> 
> -Nos llovió sobre mojado.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ek primer refrán que has puesto, por aquí sería:

Encima/Además de cornudo, apaleado.

Saludos


----------



## viperida

Casusa said:


> Wladimir:
> "Llueve sobre mojado" o "Sobre mojado, llovido" (este último refrán, una regionalización del primero) significa que a una pena, le siguen otras; como explicaron los foreros que participaron anteriormente y que viene a ser lo mismo que "a perro flaco todo son pulgas".
> Saludos




no no no Señores,  "llueve sobre mojado no quiere decir que una pena sigue a la otra, para nada,  ese refran habla de que, todo sigue igual, que no va a cambiar nada porque eso que paso ya ha ocurrido otras veces,  que no se esta aportando nada nuevo. 



a mi me encanta un refran que dicen mucho en mi pais, que no tiene nada que ver con el perro flaco ni con la lluvia.

"Ni lava ni presta la batea"  esto se usa mucho para la gente que no hace algo pero tampoco dejan que otro lo haga por él.   (si se dice de un novio o un amante queda comico...)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

"Ni lava ni presta la batea"

Por aquí sería: Eres como el perro del hortelano que ni come él ni deja comer al amo.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá: ni pichas ni cachas ni dejas batear.

Bendito el mal si viene solo.
No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Neretva

No significa lo mismo "a perro flaco todo son pulgas " que "no hay mal que por bien no venga"

Al 1º equivaldría " las desgracias nunca vienen solas"


----------



## Calambur

> No hay mal que dure cien años ...


...ni nadie que lo soporte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mi santa madre decía, para retomar la pregunta inicial: _¡A la vejez, viruelas!_
En Méxio: al perro más flaco se le suben las pulgas, con variantes.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Mi santa madre decía, para retomar la pregunta inicial: _¡A la vejez, viruelas!_
> En Méxio: al perro más flaco se le suben las pulgas, con variantes.


 

En España, se conoce como "El perro flaco todo es pulgas", cuando a alguien  pobre o abatido le afligen todas las adversidades.

Con peor intención, tenemos "del árbol caído todos hacen leña", porque todos intentan sacar provecho de su desgracia.

Pero "A la vejez, viruelas" se emplea cuando alguien ya entrado en años hace o le sucede algo impropio de su edad.
Sería como "A la vejez, aladares de pez" que se burla de los viejos que se acicalan o presumen como jóvenes.

Estos dos últimos refranes no tienen nada que ver con el del perro y las pulgas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> En España, se conoce como "El perro flaco todo es pulgas", cuando a alguien pobre o abatido le afligen todas las adversidades.
> 
> Con peor intención, tenemos "del árbol caído todos hacen leña", porque todos intentan sacar provecho de su desgracia.
> 
> Pero "A la vejez, viruelas" se emplea cuando alguien ya entrado en años hace o le sucede algo impropio de su edad. Interesante, nunca lo entendí así. Con perdón, ¿estamos seguros de eso?
> Sería como "A la vejez, aladares de pez" que se burla de los viejos que se acicalan o presumen como jóvenes.
> 
> Estos dos últimos refranes no tienen nada que ver con el del perro y las pulgas.


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, por lo menos es así como lo usamos por aquí.

Transcribo dos interpretaciones de fuentes diferentes:
A la vejez, viruelas: Expresión con que se nota a los viejos que hacen cosa que no corresponde a su edad. _Diccionario de aforismos, proverbios y_ _refranes_, Editorial Fernando Plaza del Amo, S.L. (1991) Madrid.

A la vejez, viruelas: Se dice cuando alguien de edad ya madura hace o le sucede algo impropio de su edad. _Enciclopedia Larousse_ (1971).

Otra fuente: 
*A la vejez, viruela: *


> Las cosas suceden en el debido momento cronológico. Por lo general, la viruela era una enfermedad propia de la infancia o adolescencia, de manera que era casi excepcional que un anciano la padeciera. Trasladada la frase a cualquier ámbito, puede aplicarse a las personas mayores que se atreven con actividades propias de la juventud. La expresión 'a la vejez, viruelas' es el título de una comedia escrita por el dramaturgo don Manuel Bretón de los Herreros, en 1817. Se trata de una obra en prosa que narra las vicisitudes de dos viejos enamorados con su correspondiente quid pro quo. Algunos autores creen que el dicho surgió a raíz del estreno de la comedia en 1824. De hecho, la frase alude a quienes se enamoran tardíamente y a quienes acometen aventuras no usuales para su edad y más propias de la juventud.


----------



## Calambur

> Pero "A la vejez, viruelas" se emplea cuando alguien ya entrado en años hace o le sucede algo impropio de su edad. Interesante, nunca lo entendí así. Con perdón, ¿estamos seguros de eso?


Para mí, es como dice Pinairun.
Copio aquí del diccionario de dichos y refranes de Luis Junceda (que no será el mejor, pero es el que tengo a mano):

*A la vejez, viruelas.*
_Ya Bretón de los Herreros tituló así una obra suya, y dado que la viruela es enfermedad propia de la infancia, con ello aludía irónicamente a las personas que se resisten a envejecer y adoptan usos y recursos reservados a la juventud._

_*A perro flaco, todas son pulgas.*_
_Dice que el desdichado suele atraer sobre sí toda clase de infortunios. Lo resalta Cervantes en su_ Coloquio de los perros_: "Al desdichado las desdichas le buscan y le hallan, aunque se esconda en los últimos rincones de la tierra"._

Y si lo ha dicho Cervantes, pues yo me esfumo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mecachis la mar... ¡tantos años equivocao!
Gracias por la aclaración en cuanto a la viruela.
Saludos.


----------

